# Bei Windows 10 Installation alte Dateien beibehalten?



## Ezio23 (28. Juli 2015)

Hey,
ich hab eine kurze Frage:
Ist es möglich, dass ich meine alten Dateien (Spiele, Bilder, Musik,...) von Windows 7, bei einer Installation von Windows 10 behalte?
Oder sind meine ganzen Dateien nach der Installation weg?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten...

LG


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2015)

Es wird alles übernommen.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juli 2015)

Mal ne Frage in die entgegengesetzte Richtung.

Ich habe 8.1. installiert, es macht aber Probleme. Wenn ich jetzt auf 10 Upgrade, kann ich ihm sagen daß er mein C: neu formatieren soll? Eine Neuformatierung ist der einzige Weg die Windoes Probleme zu beheben da sich defekte Sektoren bei  den Systemdateien befinden.

Geht das oder kann ich nur "Upgraden"?


----------



## BiJay (28. Juli 2015)

Wenn du das kostenlose Upgrade nutzt, kannst du wohl wirklich zuerst nur upgraden. Danach soll aber eine komplette Neuinstallation möglich sein.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Wenn du das kostenlose Upgrade nutzt, kannst du wohl wirklich zuerst nur upgraden. Danach soll aber eine komplette Neuinstallation möglich sein.



Danke, ich denke dann werde ich 8.1 erst neu installieren und dann 10 direkt drüberupgraden. Damit bin ich sicher daß der Upgradeprozess nicht abbricht wg Freeze...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

@Ezio: die Daten bleiben alle erhalten, es kann halt sein, dass es nicht ganz astrein klappt und manche Programme nicht starten und neu installiert werden müssen oder so, aber es wird nichts überschrieben oder gelöscht außer alte Windows-Daten. Trotzdem würde ich zur Sicherheit die wichtigen Daten noch woanders sichern, denn es kann immer was schiefgehen, und selbst ohne Win10 wäre man dumm, wenn man WICHTIGE Daten nur auf einem einzigen Datenträger hat  

@Vordack: Im schlimmsten Falle müsstest du Win8 halt neu installieren und erst dann upgraden. Win8 ist ja recht schnell installiert, wäre also nun echt nicht sooo schlimm. Natürlich vorher auch alles wichtige an Daten sichern.


Und allgemein: ich würde sowieso dann schon VOR dem Upgrade beim Boardhersteller nachsehen, ob der schon Treiber für Win10 hat und diese dann runterladen. Vor allem LAN, denn falls der aktuelle LAN-Treiber bei Win10 nicht geht, hat man kein Internet am PC...


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2015)

Wie groß sollte denn die Win 10 Partition sein? Bei den Systemanforderungen steht was von 20 GB, aber das wird wie immer realitätsfern sein - schon mit Win 98 oder XP waren 50 GB ruckzuck voll ...
Momentan habe ich ~200GB.

_edit: eine 200GB *Partition *meinte ich_


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

Also, ich würde auf jeden Fall 60GB einrechnen, die Partition aber auf lieber größer machen, weil du da ja sicher noch mehr als nur Windows und die Programminstallationen draufhaben wirst. zB manche Spiele speichern ja auch auf c:  UND  haben dann teils ein paar Hundert MB dafür in Beschlag. Wenn man ne SSD hat, dann braucht man die ja eh nicht unterteilen. Ich hab 256GB SSD und noch 30GB Platz, aber ich mach vorsichtshalber noch was frei FALLS das Upgrade beim Entpacken mehr braucht - auch wenn ich mir das an sich nicht vorstellen kann


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die entgegengesetzte Richtung.
> 
> Ich habe 8.1. installiert, es macht aber Probleme. Wenn ich jetzt auf 10 Upgrade, kann ich ihm sagen daß er mein C: neu formatieren soll? Eine Neuformatierung ist der einzige Weg die Windoes Probleme zu beheben da sich defekte Sektoren bei  den Systemdateien befinden.
> 
> Geht das oder kann ich nur "Upgraden"?



Solange bis MS noch keine Voll Version anbietet, per ISO Download, würde ich eh warten.
Danach Win 7/8 updaten, Regschlüssel auslesen und alles Frisch Neu installieren mit eben der Win 10 Vollversion.

In deinem Fall würde ich aber gleich eine saubere/neue Festplatte nehmen. Also das OS auf eine Partition zu installen die vorweg schon defekte Sektoren hat, ist nicht unbedingt ratsam.


Worrel schrieb:


> Wie groß sollte denn die Win 10 Partition sein? Bei den Systemanforderungen steht was von 20 GB, aber das wird wie immer realitätsfern sein - schon mit Win 98 oder XP waren 50 GB ruckzuck voll ...
> Momentan habe ich ~200GB.
> 
> _edit: eine 200GB *Partition *meinte ich_



Also 200 GB für System Partition reicht voll aus, finde ich persönlich aber schon fast zu Groß.
Grund dafür sind Backups.
Je Größer die Systempartition, umso Größer ist logischerweise auch immer das komplett Backup File. 200-250 GB gehen da aber noch.


----------



## BiJay (28. Juli 2015)

Windows selber macht wirklich nur um die 20 GB aus. Es sind dann meist die Programme und User-Dateien, die das schon schnell auf 50 GB anwachsen lassen. Ein dreistelliger GB Bereich wäre aber wirklich übertrieben.


----------



## Ezio23 (29. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, danke für die Antworten!


----------



## IT-Cornflakes (30. Juli 2015)

Hi,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht? Hat alles gut geklappt? Ich denke ich warte auch noch ein bisschen.

LG


----------



## Elektrostuhl (30. Juli 2015)

@IT-Cornflakes Da wirst du wohl gute als auch schlechte Erfahrungen zu hören bekommen. Bei mir hat alles reibungslos funktioniert. Keine Probleme, bis auf einen schwarzen Bildschirm für etwa eine Minute, wo ich befürchtete, die Installation wäre abgestürzt. Wie ich solche Screens hasse. Insgesamt bin ich aber positiv überrascht, wie reibungslos alles über die Bühne gegangen ist. 

Einem Bekannten hat es aber z.B. gestern das System zerschossen. Keine Ahnung warum, wieso, weshalb - aber er hantiert im Moment mit ISO-Files und diversen ungültigen Schlüsseln. Eine Wiederherstellung der früheren Windows Version will auch nicht richtig funktionieren und anstatt heute Morgen schön zu frühstücken, schlägt er sich mit dem telefonischen Microsoft Support rum.


----------



## mrvice (8. Januar 2016)

tu dir selbst einen gefallen und lass es!

lad dir das microsft media creation tool runter (benötigst ca einen 8gb grossen usb stick)

und installiere windows 10 NEU löschen ALLES!

das macht weniger probleme und dein system is dann auch sauber.

speicher alle deine wichtigsten daten manuel ab savegames usw. photos videos.


----------



## HanFred (8. Januar 2016)

mrvice schrieb:


> tu dir selbst einen gefallen und lass es!
> 
> lad dir das microsft media creation tool runter (benötigst ca einen 8gb grossen usb stick)
> 
> ...



Das funktionierte letzten Juli (guck mal auf das Datum des Threads) allerdings noch nicht so ohne weiteres, mittlerweile schon. 
Bei mir hat das Upgrade damals einwandfrei geklappt, aber dass es nicht in jedem Fall so sauber läuft, habe ich mehrfach erfahren können.


----------



## mrvice (9. Januar 2016)

ja damit hast du vollkommen recht, hab einfach dazugepostet ^^

Ich empfehle nie upgrades weil die meisten leute ihre pc´s ewig lang nicht neu aufsetzen und dann naja is das meiner meinung nach nicht der beste weg.


----------



## HanFred (9. Januar 2016)

Es hängt davon ab, wie sauber man sein System hält. Meine Windows 7 Installation war schon einige Jahre alt, aber ich putze immer wieder mit CCleaner.


----------

